# gewässersuche (belgien ) nähe deutscher grenze



## psychoangler (17. Juli 2005)

hallo !
brauche eure hilfe !
meine eltern haben sich in küchelscheid (imgenbroich , monschau die ecke ) einen neuen wohnwagen gekauft .
ich habe jetzt das problem das ich dort kein gewässer kenne was meine angelgier befriedigt . war heute an einen forellentümpel angeln der dort in der nähe ist weil ich noch nichts anderes gefunden habe .#c 

vielleicht kann mir einer von euch weiterhelfen .
hacken an der sache ist , das gewässer muß auf belgischer seite sein , da ich keinen fischereischein besitze .
ein vernünftiges privates gewässer auf deutscher seite , wo mann nur tageskarten erwerben braucht wäre auch klasse !

vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## Manzui (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: gewässersuche (belgien ) nähe deutscher grenze*

hi,
so ein zufall ich wohne genau in belgien 7 km von deutschland. in bütgenbach ist ein see aber für den brauchst du einen angelschein. dann in wirtzfeld ist ein weiher und in büllingen (in dem ich immer fischen gehe ) ist ein weiher wenn du noch mehr wissen willst frag dann einfeach


----------



## Siff-Cop (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: gewässersuche (belgien ) nähe deutscher grenze*

Hallo psychoangler

herzlich willkomen hier im board!!!!!!!!!!!!!

leider kenne ich in der Ecke keine Gewässer sorry.

Aber sachmal an was für nen Tümpel du suchst ???
Und welcher Zielfisch??
Viehliecht kann man dir dann besser helfen!!!


----------



## AngelAndy20 (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: gewässersuche (belgien ) nähe deutscher grenze*

Hallo Nachbar!:m 


Komme aus Imgenbroich - wenn du mir sagst was du suchst kann ich dir viell. auch helfen,  ich beangle aber so gut wie ausschließlich den Rursee-->Deutschland-->Angelschein!

Bütgenbach brauchst du nur einen Tagesschein, allerdings haben die das vor 3 jahren ca. mal abgelassen, vorher wars da absulut genial, wies jetzt aussieht keine Ahnung|kopfkrat 

Meld Dich mal.

Gruß by Andy


----------



## Manzui (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: gewässersuche (belgien ) nähe deutscher grenze*

ich wohne 5 km von bütgenbach da fängt man jetzt noch schöne große rotaugen da war ein mann am angeln letztens der hätte vor zwei wochen ein brasse rausgeholt von 50 cm rausgeholt


----------

